# ABA team in Ottawa



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

I am part of a group that is looking to bring an ABA team to Ottawa. The league is really expanding, and we wish to part of it. Im not sure how many of the posters here are from Ottawa or Ontario for that matter, but I would like to get some feedback, from people to see how you think it would work.


----------



## RickyBlaze (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm from Calgary, and we had an ABA team for less then half of the season. We're supposed to get some support for next season. But realistically, theyre isnt enough Basketball fans in Calgary to make a difference. What I'd say is if you wish to bring a B-Ball team to Ottawa is to advertise the Shiit out of the team and hop for good attendence. The Calgary Drillers didn't make enough money to afford making road trips down the west coast, with Ontario and the eastern coast of America being more populated, Ottawa could have a better chance at survival. It could be "iffy" tho.

Anyways, Good luck with the whole thing, I think Canada needs more professional basketball in the country... Whether it be ABA, or even the creation of a Canadian Basketball League.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks for replying man.

So, what size of arena did the team play in? Was it the Saddledome? Did you enjoy the games? What was the caliber like? 

Ottawa is decent at supporting their teams when they first begin, then attendance and interest seems to fade. Aside from the Senators when they are playing well. I don't forsee a problem in getting fans to come out originally, it's in getting them to come back for years.


----------



## RickyBlaze (Apr 25, 2003)

The Calgary Drillers played in the Stampede Corral, its where the Flames used to play before the Dome was built. Its in pretty rough shape, and really only houses about 5000 people.

The game is good, very fast paced and athletic. Alot of dunking, alot of running. 

The problem with the Drillers is that nobody knew that they even existed except for the die-hard b-ball fans. There were little blips in the papers about the scores and stuff, but it didnt go to well. Part of it is that the ABA isnt respected anymore, and it seems kinda un-professional handing out teams to everyone who has $10,000 in the bank. With the 30 team expansion this season, it seems somewhat lame. But the game is good, there are some wicked player in the ABA and with a little fan support a team could go a long way.


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

I live in Ottawa, there are lots of basketball fans here but if you want fans to come to an ABA game, the Arena has to be at good location. The Corel Centre( where the sens play) is outside the city and its hard for lots people to get to.

Basketball in Ottawa right now is huge, with the Carleton Ravens winning their third straight Nationals. Good advertising, good location, 1 or 2 local players and It might work.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

The location looks like it's going to be the biggest problem. The most adequate arena would be the Robert Guertin in Hull, which seats about 4,000. You couldn't have much bigger than that. Other than that the new gym at Carleton seats only 1,500. So it looks like it may not happen.


----------



## Marshall_42 (Dec 6, 2004)

What about the Civic Centre? The 67's play there. It's right in the middle of the city, and it seats around 10,000.


----------



## A.W.#8 (Sep 8, 2003)

Yea the dude I've been talking to from the ABA says that in order to be profitable, you've got to have about a 4,000 seat arena. Rent would be too high at the Civic, as the league is one that tries to cut down on all operating expenses. Either way, it's looking very bleak, because any investor who was interested is now not interested.


----------



## ABAsite (Jun 5, 2005)

Too bad to hear this.

The ABA has the potential of actually being pretty decent next year. The league has put into place new standards for financing, venue, and staffing. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

whats the ABA's website (if they have one)


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

www.abalive.com


----------

